# Free Gamification Platform



## rajan1311 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Me along with a few friends have our own gamification startup called Playlyfe and are based out of bangalore. We have created a generic gamification platform that lets you gamify your apps (even existing ones). We are in Beta stage and looking for some users/ developers who could use the platform and create/integrate with their apps(its free). It would be nice to get some feedback from you guys.

Here is the link to the site:
Playlyfe

To get an idea of what this is and how you can gamify your website, you can take a look at our tutorial:
*blog.playlyfe.com/jet-set-gamify-making-a-gamified-todo-app/


Cheers!


----------

